# CR in Rwanda With The Canon EOS-1D X Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 2, 2016)

```
I’m currently in Rwanda doing gorilla trekking at Volcanoes National Park with the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II. I’ve been trekking for the last three days and it has been amazing. We head to Uganda tomorrow to trek for chimpanzees, which will be far more challenging that the gorillas.</p>
<p>My gear for the gorillas:</p>
<ul>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1220852-REG/canon_eos_1d_x_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">Canon EOS-1D X Mark II</a></strong>
<ul>
<li>So far so good, the camera has been stellar. The autofocus is the best I have ever used.</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/680103-USA/Canon_2751B002_EF_70_200mm_f_2_8L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II</a></strong>
<ul>
<li>Tried and true and a lens that is perfect for this kind of shooting, though we did have some luck and could have easily been shooting with a 24-70.</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1233540-REG/tamron_sp_85mm_f_1_8_di.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">Tamron 85mm f/1.8 VC</a></strong>
<ul>
<li>Wow! This lens rocks. I used it exclusively for two treks and it did not let me down. The weather sealing stood up to the rain and the autofocus performance was spot on.</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<p>I’ll be travelling for another week or so, which means updates may come slow to the site. I highly recommend visiting Rwanda for the gorillas.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-25906 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I3283-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I3283-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="A06I3283" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I3283-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I3283-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I2493-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I2493-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="A06I2493" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I2493-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I2493-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I1977-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I1977-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="A06I1977" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I1977-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I1977-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I0547-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I0547-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="A06I0547" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I0547-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I0547-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I0988-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I0988-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="A06I0988" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I0988-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I0988-2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I1989.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I1989-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="A06I1989" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I1989-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I1989-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I3462.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I3462-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="A06I3462" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I3462-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I3462-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I3842.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I3842-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="A06I3842" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I3842-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/A06I3842-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## rishi_sanyal (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Those are some gorgeous shots!


----------



## GuyF (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Fantastic images!

If my 1DX2 doesn't arrive this month, my head might explode (YMMV).


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

amazing photos craig! I'm also in Love with the new camera! Cheers!


----------



## SlydeR (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Great images!! You have me thinking twice about the Tamron 85...I've had my 1D MKII for 2 weeks now and I feel I need a Safari/Expedition soon...lol


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Great shots, Craig. I particularly love that last one of the adult gorilla. The Tamron 85 just kept growing on me, too. My autofocus performance has been fab, which is a huge relief. Glad to hear the same is true on the Canon king.

Keep sharing...those are great.


----------



## avbmenon (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Awesome shots! Keep em coming! Got mine two days ago, looking forward to my masai mara trip in July with the beast


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Absolutely beautiful photos! You have a very high skill level. Perfect. Did you use flash?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



CanonFanBoy said:


> Absolutely beautiful photos! You have a very high skill level. Perfect. Did you use flash?



Flash is not allowed with the gorillas. You hope that the sun doesn't come out and you get a nice overcast sky and softer light.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Awesome. Great shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Etienne (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Awesome shots. That baby gorilla in the green foliage almost jumps out of the screen!


----------



## ethanz (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Great pics. What focusing settings are you using? I'm trying to figure out a good focusing mode with mine.


----------



## bob_bowker (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

We've tracked the Mountain Gorillas 4 times in Rwanda and Uganda, and visited the Golden Monkeys in Uganda a couple of times. You'll be happiest if you have a lens that approaches (or exceeds) 400mm for the monkeys - they stay pretty high up in the trees ... the 100-400 Mk 1 was perfect on past trips, and my new Mk 2 is coming this August when we return to Rwanda to track the Mountain Gorillas. It's a humbling experience to be 20' from an animal that shares 98% of my DNA ... enjoy ...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



ethanz said:


> Great pics. What focusing settings are you using? I'm trying to figure out a good focusing mode with mine.



I used standard and AI servo for the gorillas, that may change with the chimps. I used spot metering usually with exposure compensation minus 2/3-1 stop.


----------



## topdog (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

great shots! you got skills and the right tools for photographing these amazing primates! doing the gorilla trekking in Rwanda next year and thanks for sharing helpful info.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Lovely photos, I'm very envious of your opportunity. 
So....are you going to have tea with some of our distant relatives?


----------



## Eldar (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Excellent shots. Rwanda is on my todo list. This may have moved it up a bit


----------



## Beastiedawg (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

These are phenomenal shots.


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Lovely set of images of such precious subjects… these special animals.
CR Guy, your photos of the gorillas are masterfully composed, well exposed and powerful.

Glad also, that this post summarises what (at least to me, and I’m sure many others) is the most important about photography gear in the end, actually taking photos, creating images that we’re happy with – and can be shared with friends.

Good to read that the IDX2 and the set of lenses you matched it to worked so well for you! Kudos to Canon. 

Regards

Paul 8)


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Thank you for sharing and please keep them coming so we can experience the safari vicariously. Maybe interested CR people would be interested in planning a safari sometime?

On a sad note- my 1DXII arrived two days ago and it had a non-working card slot one. Worse, B&H has none in stock and don't know when more will be available. Buzzkill


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Wonderful images. For those of us unlikely to ever visit them in the wild, really appreciated. And very poignant given the recent very sad events at Cincinnati zoo. Thanks Craig.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Superb images. I've been meaning to visit Africa. Keep the images coming.


----------



## JennyGW (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Fantastic photos


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



Canon Rumors said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely beautiful photos! You have a very high skill level. Perfect. Did you use flash?
> ...



That makes sense. Stunning photos. Really beautiful to me.


----------



## peterzuehlke (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Beautiful shots of some difficult subjects.


----------



## kyle86 (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Beautiful photos! Any recommendation on tour companies to use?


----------



## zulusafari (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Don't fall in!

PS. If you come through Kenya again, give me a shout.


----------



## vscd (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

So, you really used the cam without beeing able to push shadows by 6 stops? How dare you?  nice work!


----------



## lglass12189 (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



kyle86 said:


> Beautiful photos! Any recommendation on tour companies to use?



I can highly recommend Joe and Mary Ann McDonald of McDonald Wildlife. They will be leading thier 100th Gorilla trek this fall. http://hoothollow.com/index.html

Dennis 

gallery.through-my-lens.com


----------



## Ladislav (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Wow. I love those pictures.

I immediately went to check prices of some trips and to my big disappointment I found that 1DX II would be actually the cheapest part of the trip. 

So the only thing I can do is to enjoy pictures of others - please keep them posting. I'm looking forward for chimps.


----------



## dash2k8 (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

I think images cannot truly reflect what this camera is capable of in the field. Any experienced wildlife shooter on this board could have taken these images with an earlier body and the same lenses. I'd like to hear the editor relate how the 1DX2 has made things easier or obtained images in previously impossible situations.


----------



## hubie (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

How are the environemental conditions there? I assume quite dark? What ISO regions did you use primarily? Cheers from ger and great pictures. I loved the first one most!


----------



## ewg963 (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



Canon Rumors said:


> I’m currently in Rwanda doing gorilla trekking at Volcanoes National Park with the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II. I’ve been trekking for the last three days and it has been amazing. We head to Uganda tomorrow to trek for chimpanzees, which will be far more challenging that the gorillas.</p>
> <p>My gear for the gorillas



Amazing shots!!!!


----------



## cpsico (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Amazing shots! Can't wait for your updated opinion on the 1dx Mark II


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



dash2k8 said:


> I think images cannot truly reflect what this camera is capable of in the field. Any experienced wildlife shooter on this board could have taken these images with an earlier body and the same lenses. I'd like to hear the editor relate how the 1DX2 has made things easier or obtained images in previously impossible situations.



These are wonderful portraits taken with a brand new camera. They speak for themselves, revealing much not only about the subject, but also about the empathy, intelligence, and vision of the photographer.

They also enrich the viewer.

Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## candyman (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Absolutely beautiful photos.  
I especially like the photo of the adult gorilla (nr 4)


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Great to see these animals in the wild and not being shot in a zoo (literally) because of public amusment. We were involved with "Gorillas in the Mist" years ago and it was a very humbling experiance.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

I feel like while these are astoundingly great images, they could have been better. Tony Northrup says the 1DX 2 is not the best wildlife camera and the 5DSR with its 50 MP and the 7D2 with its crop sensor can deliver just as good or better shots. 

Still, though, wonderful pictures! Beautiful animals.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



R1-7D said:


> *I feel like while these are astoundingly great images, they could have been better. *Tony Northrup says the 1DX 2 is not the best wildlife camera and the 5DSR with its 50 MP and the 7D2 with its crop sensor can deliver just as good or better shots.
> 
> Still, though, wonderful pictures! Beautiful animals.


This is frankly nonsensical. As is a lot of what Tony Northrup produces. I've owned both. The 1DXii is so far ahead of the 7dii, it hardly warrants discussion. As it should be at the price. The 5DSR is not a wildlife camera, full stop. Try photographing a leopard on the move at night at 8000 iso with it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



dslrdummy said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > *I feel like while these are astoundingly great images, they could have been better. *Tony Northrup says the 1DX 2 is not the best wildlife camera and the 5DSR with its 50 MP and the 7D2 with its crop sensor can deliver just as good or better shots.
> ...



+1!

Never overestimate the people who care what Tony Northrup says!


----------



## Tom Raymond (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Will be making our third shoot in Botswana and South Africa next month. Canon 1D MKIV was my primary body on the last shoot in 2009 with 300 2.8 & 1.4X mounted, being the longest I could hand hold without a stick. This next shoot will involve the 1Dx and 1Dx MK II, with the 200-400 zoom, and 70-200II.

Best rule: Mount lenses to bodies before you leave, and NEVER take any lens off any body until you return home. Dust is everywhere when you are in the bush.

Nat'l Geographic published two of my images from 2009.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



dslrdummy said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > *I feel like while these are astoundingly great images, they could have been better. *Tony Northrup says the 1DX 2 is not the best wildlife camera and the 5DSR with its 50 MP and the 7D2 with its crop sensor can deliver just as good or better shots.
> ...



Tony Northrup says I'll get better, sharper, and cleaner images if I shoot at high ISO and then just reduce the 5DSR image size down to 20 MP. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzUXzasjc4Y


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



R1-7D said:


> I feel like while these are astoundingly great images, they could have been better. Tony Northrup says the 1DX 2 is not the best wildlife camera and the 5DSR with its 50 MP and the 7D2 with its crop sensor can deliver just as good or better shots.
> 
> Still, though, wonderful pictures! Beautiful animals.


Better? Are you serious? Comparing a 7D to a 1D is ridiculous. I have a 1Dx II and I have never seen better quality. Nothing in the Canon lineup comes even close. Get one for yourself before you compare and never rely on useless reviews.


----------



## mistercactus (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Did the gorillas in Rwanda last october, with 5DSR, 7D2 and 5D2, here's a little selection:

http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=18142910&size=lg

5DSR in these circumstances was just brilliant & produced images that are just out of this world. For me, there's no better body for the job. Paired it with 70-200 2.8 IS II most of the time. For gorillas, the crop 7D2 was great but too tight, better for distant elusive chimps & birds. The 5D2, while still producing good quality shots, just made me want to kill the guy who designed its AF. RIP, it died over there in the rain...


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



mistercactus said:


> Did the gorillas in Rwanda last october, with 5DSR, 7D2 and 5D2, here's a little selection:
> 
> http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=18142910&size=lg
> 
> 5DSR in these circumstances was just brilliant & produced images that are just out of this world. For me, there's no better body for the job. Paired it with 70-200 2.8 IS II most of the time. For gorillas, the crop 7D2 was great but too tight, better for distant elusive chimps & birds. The 5D2, while still producing good quality shots, just made me want to kill the guy who designed its AF. RIP, it died over there in the rain...



Excellent shots!


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



YuengLinger said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



What's wrong with Tony Northrup? His latest test of the Nikon D5, 1DX2, 5DSR, and D500 is really objective and well-thought out. He does a great AF tracking test with his wife playing kick-ball. He raises some great points on how Nikon and Canon are just copying body designs off each other without innovating, and he also shows how pathetic these rear LCD touch screens are compared to his smartphone's. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT14RrsDW18

He is pointing out flaws that consumers need to be aware of, and companies should be taking note of.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



mistercactus said:


> Did the gorillas in Rwanda last october, with 5DSR, 7D2 and 5D2, here's a little selection:
> 
> http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=18142910&size=lg
> 
> ...



Too bad you weren't familiar with your gear before such a great trip!


----------



## FramerMCB (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



mistercactus said:


> Did the gorillas in Rwanda last october, with 5DSR, 7D2 and 5D2, here's a little selection:
> 
> http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=18142910&size=lg
> 
> 5DSR in these circumstances was just brilliant & produced images that are just out of this world. For me, there's no better body for the job. Paired it with 70-200 2.8 IS II most of the time. For gorillas, the crop 7D2 was great but too tight, better for distant elusive chimps & birds. The 5D2, while still producing good quality shots, just made me want to kill the guy who designed its AF. RIP, it died over there in the rain...



Outstanding images! And I only viewed the first 10 or so. I'll have to come back and view the others later. But thanks for the link and sharing.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Love, love, love these shots! All are excellently composed, exposed, and posed... Question: were these 4 images all taken with the Tamron 85mm f1.8VC? Just curious...I did not right click the images to see if there was any EXIF data (lazy?). Thanks.

Can't wait to see some more. 

And thanks for allowing us to be there with you vicariously through these wonderful images.


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



mistercactus said:


> Did the gorillas in Rwanda last october, with 5DSR, 7D2 and 5D2, here's a little selection:
> 
> http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=18142910&size=lg
> 
> 5DSR in these circumstances was just brilliant & produced images that are just out of this world. For me, there's no better body for the job. Paired it with 70-200 2.8 IS II most of the time. For gorillas, the crop 7D2 was great but too tight, better for distant elusive chimps & birds. The 5D2, while still producing good quality shots, just made me want to kill the guy who designed its AF. RIP, it died over there in the rain...


Sorry to say and I don't mean disrespect... But those images can't even compare to Craig's. They look flat, over processed and there are a lot of flat highlights and lack of sharpness... Out of this world? Maybe out of this country... Nothing like the quality of the 1DX II... Again. Just my opinion as a viewer.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



dslrdummy said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > *I feel like while these are astoundingly great images, they could have been better. *Tony Northrup says the 1DX 2 is not the best wildlife camera and the 5DSR with its 50 MP and the 7D2 with its crop sensor can deliver just as good or better shots.
> ...


I have the 7DII, I have the 5DSR and I have the 1DXII. Yes, the 1DXII is far ahead of the 7DII, which it should be, price etc. considered. In low light and for fast action, the 1DX/1DXII is also far ahead of the 5DSR. But to bluntly say that the 5DSR is not a wildlife camera is a clear sign of ignorance. It has less fps and need a bit more light, but when 5 frames/sec is enough and you have normal daylight, it is a fantastic birds and wildlife camera.

I have thousands of shots, of big, medium, small and tiny birds, lions, leopards, painted dogs, birds in flight, elephants, buffalo, waterbucks +++++ with the 5DSR. It is a far more capable camera than the non-users give it credit for. Up to ISO3200, provided you expose correctly, you get very good results. Up to ISO1600 you get great results and below ISO1000 you get spectacular results.
For an ISO8000 opportunity of a leopard I would clearly go for the 1DXII. But how often does that happen?


----------



## Adelino (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Really nice photos! Looking forward to your 1DXII comments.


----------



## ashmadux (Jun 3, 2016)

Holy hell those are some great images


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



Eldar said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



But according to Tony Northrup you should easily be able to push the ISO on the 5DSR and then reduce the image size to that of a 1DX2 image with better, cleaner, and sharper results!!


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jun 3, 2016)

super nice!!!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



R1-7D said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > dslrdummy said:
> ...



Cult following. Gospel according to TN.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



YuengLinger said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



You're saying you can't push the ISO and reduce image size later to make a quality image?


----------



## Eldar (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



R1-7D said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...


You can push a 5DSR image beyond ISO3200. It is remarkably good also in less light than that, but it takes a bit more work in post processing. Having seen what it can deliver, I was surprised that Canon capped it as they did, considering the ridiculous ISO-settings you have on a 1DXII, not to mention a Nikon D5.

To exemplify, here is a snap of The Local Lion, at ISO6400. Only edit it is Highlight -25 and NR Luminance 30.

5DSR, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



dslrdummy said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > *I feel like while these are astoundingly great images, they could have been better. *Tony Northrup says the 1DX 2 is not the best wildlife camera and the 5DSR with its 50 MP and the 7D2 with its crop sensor can deliver just as good or better shots.
> ...


+1 And I for 1 could careless what that guy has to say.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 3, 2016)

Second example; ISO12800, same edits as above.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Second example; ISO12800, same edits as above.



Exactly, there's no point to the 1DX2 anymore unless you need framerate and the focusing system. Tony Northrup said it first. 


Lovely cat!


----------



## rikstir (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice pics!! That must be an amazing experience.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 3, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> ...though we did have some luck and could have easily been shooting with a 24-70.



Indeed...my wife and I were there about 10 years ago, lucked out by drawing the best-habituated Susa Group (of Dian Fossey fame) for our first trip up the volcano. Or maybe it wasn't luck, the night before our local guide brought his friend around for a beer with us – his friend was the head of the Rwandan National Park Service. Regardless, we did get quite close...







One of the adult females even rested her hand on my wife's shoulder as she walked past us. 

Here's one more from that day...


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ...though we did have some luck and could have easily been shooting with a 24-70.
> ...



Wow, that must have been incredible being so close. Nice pictures.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

What a great series Craig. I especially like the 4th and 6th


----------



## lechphoto (Jun 3, 2016)

Craig, these are truly gorgeous and heartfelt images. Thanks for sharing! Can you let us know which lens you used for which photos? I'm sorry I couldn't find that info. 
Lech


----------



## lechphoto (Jun 3, 2016)

Craig, you know what, just knowing that I can not tell between the famed 70-200 and the new 85 tammy proves the point of the power of this new glass - that is as long as you can confirm your series of 8 photos includes at least one tamron image. Maybe this would be a good contest to determine which one(s)


----------



## topdog (Jun 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ...though we did have some luck and could have easily been shooting with a 24-70.
> ...



thanks for sharing. will be there next year and now I know what proper gears to bring for gorillas. so looking forward to it.....


----------



## kevl (Jun 3, 2016)

Craig your comments about the Tamron 85 1.8 VC are what grab my attention. If the focus really is great then there is really no reason for a Sigma 85 Art. I've been resisting the Art lenses because I don't care how sharp a lens is if it misses focus. If the Tamron is good it might be my first off brand lens in years. 

Hopefully you'll do your own full review of it.


----------



## dash2k8 (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



YuengLinger said:


> dash2k8 said:
> 
> 
> > I think images cannot truly reflect what this camera is capable of in the field. Any experienced wildlife shooter on this board could have taken these images with an earlier body and the same lenses. I'd like to hear the editor relate how the 1DX2 has made things easier or obtained images in previously impossible situations.
> ...



That tells me nothing about the camera, though. As I said, many of us could have gotten these with a 7D2. What I was asking for is real-world input on what this camera brought to the table that other cameras don't already. So far I've only read about fast and accurate AF, and would love to hear more.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



AshtonNekolah said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



Yep I traded in my 5dsr to get the 1dx2 and I still have the 7d2 as a backup second body. Both are great cameras but the 1dx2 is way better at everything than the 7d2. I used the 5dsr for a few months and while it has great resolution, it sucks in just about every other area. I would only use it for landscape or portraits and even then most clients dont want wall murals. 5dsr is awful at tracking moving wildlife, frame rate is so slow you miss most of the great action, and the high ISO capability is not that great. As mentioned, ISO 8000 is ok but not like 8000 on the 1dx2. Wish I had not bought it really but good ridence.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



dash2k8 said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > dash2k8 said:
> ...



Sigh. I did my best to reply with sunshine to a post with no trace of appreciation for what was shared, and, worse, a dismissive, demanding tone. I really did my best. 

This was a gracious sharing of images taken on a wonderful trip, not a lab analysis. 

Air freshener, please!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



dash2k8 said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > dash2k8 said:
> ...



Everything about it is better than the 7d2. Lets see, better DR, much better high ISO capability, better in camera NR and processing, full time lighted af points, -3 EV AF sensitivity which is letting me AF on stars (great for night starfield work), 14 fps, 4K 60 fps video, touch screen AF tracking, much much better af tracking for both stills and video, 2000+ shots per battery charge, full weather sealing..ok I can keep going but all of these points are real world benefits that set it aside from consumer type photography.


----------



## SlydeR (Jun 4, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Second example; ISO12800, same edits as above.
> ...



I watched the TN video link provided and he did say that once he's not shooting action, then the 5DSR is his goto camera...makes sense...more MP/detail for a stationary object can't be argued...his wildlife style/use of that camera is for perched birds and he made the point of making large sellable prints for sale. The cat samples from the 5DSR really blew me away...I've heard (not seen) soooo many things about the 6400 ISO limit...impressed.

I've just upgraded from my 7DMKII and let me tell you that I hate passing 4000 ISO...I hate the image quality @ 6400 iso...tracking in low light sucked. Haven't given the 1D X MKII a full AF test as yet, but used it the other weekend at a wedding reception is some terrible low light and was blown away by the AF and High ISO capability.

You buy the camera body that suits your shooting needs. I shoot sports, mainly cycling and AF & shutter speed are essential...would not consider using a 5DSR for that propose. Not that it won't work and pictures would be impossible but it's just not optimised especially in the fps section...when I hear 5 FPS it sounds like an old car trying to start...lol

So I would say that the 5DSR is for slow moving wildlife. I chose the 1DX MKII for its reputation as a great sports camera.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 4, 2016)

nice photos


----------



## RobatCR (Jun 4, 2016)

I was a little North of there in 1994. I shot with an Olympus OM2s with a Vivitar Series 1 70-200 f2.8-4.0 and a Canon Elura DV camera. 

First, when you find the gorillas, you never know what the contrast situation will be - easy to have full sun cutting through some medium dark shade in the focus area of interest. Today, if the shutter speeds worked, I would use auto bracketing/HDR. Shoot raw, there are a huge range of greens in the habitat and you don't want the camera to loose that in internal processing. But, hey, you all shoot raw!

Second I would strongly suggest capturing some video. The gorillas consider it a challenge to look into their eyes. With video you can capture some of the experience looking into their eyes. Our visit was 1 hour - so just shoot a few clips as you are inspired. A monopod would be nice, but the gorillas are a crowded unpredictable setup between all the people in your group - 10 for us, 3 guides, a family of gorillas and any small gorillas which might suddenly decide to get close to you. 

While we were with the gorillas we had to calmly evade fire ants. You are in the bush, so picking where to stand is a challenge. (We also had Rwandan War gunfire in the distance and today's gorilla habitat is not that far from various East Congo conflicts. A slight acquaintance was kidnapped in 1999 on a trek out of Uganda to visit gorillas near there, and was a rare survivor)

So in summary I would say keep it simple and keep your equipment silent as possible. You are going to be in a heightened state, and possibly fatigued, so the weight of the gear for the hike in/out should be minimized and fiddling with lens changes and tripods is a distraction to you and the wild gorillas (and may be in precipitation). 

Also exchange info with your party to exchange exposures. 

It is a lifetime experience.

(And please, for you who have been, feel free to respond on your experience)


----------



## Gnocchi (Jun 4, 2016)

Great photographs.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ykn123 (Jun 4, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



clicstudio said:


> mistercactus said:
> 
> 
> > Did the gorillas in Rwanda last october, with 5DSR, 7D2 and 5D2, here's a little selection:
> ...


+1 If you don't see the difference between Craigs images and those flat looking images than go and find another hobby


----------



## rcarca (Jun 4, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



clicstudio said:


> mistercactus said:
> 
> 
> > Did the gorillas in Rwanda last october, with 5DSR, 7D2 and 5D2, here's a little selection:
> ...



This is a typical cynical, demotivational comment on Canon Rumors. Mister Cactus has shared some moments that were special to him. Simply dismissing his efforts was graceless and nasty. It is exactly what stopped me from posting photographs ever on this site, even those where photographs are encouraged. Of course Craig's photographs are excellent - but don't let that spoil the joy of others...


----------



## Eldar (Jun 4, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



ykn123 said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > mistercactus said:
> ...


And the two of you could take a basic course in etiquette and normal courtesy, before you make another comment ...


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 4, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



rcarca said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > mistercactus said:
> ...



I think part of what happened here is that a sprinkling of pretty rude posts belittling a new camera and its photographer (for not posting complete exif and shooting comments) was focusing more on gear than craft.

That said, the use of the linked shots to try and argue that the 1DX II is a waste, a misfire, a silly extravagance, was, to any objective viewer, a complete fail. Lighting and processing in the linked shots are at best good in a few, and in many unworthy of including in the series. Even the world's greatest photographers are very, very selective in what they share.

The shots in the link tend to document movement and activity without conveying emotion. I've never photographed gorillas, and, though they are in some ways close to human portrait subjects, catching character seems extremely difficult.

Furthermore, we have no way of knowing that the link reflects the work of the poster, so we take it on faith or simply wonder. And, of late, I've suspected several relatively new posters of having multiple user-names, mostly based on their writing style and quick defense of an earlier dubious post. I might just be paranoid!

So, somehow, envy or pricing frustration has turned into attacking the photographer?

The 1DX II is looking to be a great camera for the relatively few professionals who need it, and those enthusiasts who can afford it (and have hands large enough).

This past week, it seems that gorillas in the news are generating plenty of controversy!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 4, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



YuengLinger said:


> hat said, the use of the linked shots to try and argue that the 1DX II is a waste, a misfire, a silly extravagance, was, to any objective viewer, a complete fail



Er, to the objective viewer, the linked shots were not used to argue the 1Dx II is any of those things.

Aside from one poster's sarcastic allegiance to Tony Northrup, there is no animus towards the camera.


----------



## Daan Stam (Jun 4, 2016)

AMAZING photo's that seems like a awsome trip with some awsome gear


----------



## gregory4000 (Jun 4, 2016)

Seriously!!!
How difficult is it to focus on a subject sitting or laying down.


----------



## applecider (Jun 4, 2016)

Craig where are you posting your pictures, besides first post?


----------



## GuyF (Jun 4, 2016)

gregory4000 said:


> How difficult is it to focus on a subject sitting or laying down.



Answer: very easy if it is inert. Now what if the subject could rip your arms off without breaking sweat if it feels like it? Don't forget, a 400lb silverback can have the emotional stability of a small child.


----------



## gregory4000 (Jun 4, 2016)

GuyF said:


> gregory4000 said:
> 
> 
> > How difficult is it to focus on a subject sitting or laying down.
> ...


----------



## gregory4000 (Jun 4, 2016)

gregory4000 said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > gregory4000 said:
> ...




Having a shaky hand still should present no challenge for the camera.
I'm sure nearly everyone on this site could focus correctly these primates with a manual lens.
And anyone who shoots young active children poses a much greater challenge to the systems focusing capabilities.


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



rcarca said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > mistercactus said:
> ...


First of all it's not a cynical comment. This post is about Craig sharing his images taken with a newly released camera and showing what it can do. The only demotivational comment is in fact Mr Cactus', claiming his images are comparable. This is not a contest or show off post. Also comparing a consumer camera like the 7D to a 1Dx is a joke.
Also, since I am not a wild life photographer I am entitled to my opinion as a viewer. I don't have to know details about which camera was used to see how bland those images look. If Mr Cactus wanted to show his images he should have started his own thread asking others for gorilla photos instead of dismissing Craig's. Regardless of which camera was used, the skill of the photographer is the most important part of an image. Composition, the right exposure and the capture of the soul of the image is far more important than megapixels or noise.


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 5, 2016)

gregory4000 said:


> Seriously!!!
> How difficult is it to focus on a subject sitting or laying down.


 Asking a question like that makes me think you've never taken a photo in your life. Seriously!!!


----------



## sanj (Jun 5, 2016)

gregory4000 said:


> Seriously!!!
> How difficult is it to focus on a subject sitting or laying down.



I agree! Not very. They are nice photos indeed but could have easily been taken by 5d2 which does not have the best focusing in the world. My opinion.


----------



## ykn123 (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*

Hi Eldar,
I think you got me wrong. I normally dont post nasty or unfriendly comments and so did not this time. At least it was not meant like that. And i had a smiley at the end to make it look less unfriendly in case someone got it like you in that case.
Also i agree to some extend that a 1DX MI or a 5DM3 or any other fullframe camera together with a superb lens like those used in that case, could have produced images like'e Craigs, IF the camera had been set correctly (metering,aperture, exposure compensation,...) AND postproduction would have been done carefully. Those (Craigs) images might be not the best test images for a 1DX Mark II in terms of that they only can be produced by this camera, but Craigs's images are really impressive just because he did everything right AND used great gear for that. The thread had not been about : this is 1DX MII extreme testing and he posted some extremely nice images of that creatures, taken with the camera he currently uses. Then comments came in about how other cameras could have done this, and especially that the 5DSR could do this (i kind of agree) and some samples had been posted as a proof for this. Now in theses social media (fb and the like's) days, it's very common, that every single image that allows you to at least identify the subject, get's a lot of Wow's and Likes. But it is simply true, that the 5DSR images (not because of the camera) are not as good as Craigs posted images. Some of them are not sharp, they have too little dark tone values (most of them - either wrong settings or too much post production). Yes , they capture some very nice moments and creatures and they are very nice - but posted in this context (to show the 5DSR would be superior) - they just fail to proof that , if you compare to Craig's. My comment wasn't meant to hurt someone, but can't we tell the truth anymore about the images without being called rude or something ???



YuengLinger said:


> rcarca said:
> 
> 
> > clicstudio said:
> ...


----------



## Eldar (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



ykn123 said:


> My comment wasn't meant to hurt someone, but can't we tell the truth anymore about the images without being called rude or something ???


Point taken and I have no problem with your reasoning. But truth can be told in many ways. Some as constructive criticism and some as a rude groin kicks. I prefer the first.


----------



## cpsico (Jun 5, 2016)

Truly amazing shots on every level. It truly looks like canons flagship has hit it out the park!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



ykn123 said:


> Then comments came in about how other cameras could have done this, and especially that the 5DSR could do this (i kind of agree) and some samples had been posted as a proof for this.



I don't read mister cactus's post as saying "oh yah, the 5DSR is just as capable for wildlife as the 1Dx2 and here is proof."

Rather, I read it as a guy who decided to participate because he too has photos from Rwanda (thread topic subject) of gorillas (thread OP content).

Sure, he said for him the 5DSR was the body for the job, but he was comparing it with the 7D2 (too tight) and the 5D2 (poor AF). It says nothing disparaging about the 1Dx2.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



R1-7D said:


> I feel like while these are astoundingly great images, they could have been better. Tony Northrup says the 1DX 2 is not the best wildlife camera and the 5DSR with its 50 MP and the 7D2 with its crop sensor can deliver just as good or better shots.
> 
> Still, though, wonderful pictures! Beautiful animals.



Thank you for this comment. I saw the video of Tony with those comments. He did review pros and cons and I was somewhat surprised that he said 5DSR would give much better images. Tony went on to opine that a crop or a 5DSR would be superior for wildlife photography, especially when comparing the 1DXII with a TE. He also wento on to compare images which (imho) showed little differences in iq in a controlled situation. 

I would be interested in opinions of CR people?

Thanks.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



R1-7D said:


> mistercactus said:
> 
> 
> > Did the gorillas in Rwanda last october, with 5DSR, 7D2 and 5D2, here's a little selection:
> ...



Excellent images, but to my eye Craig's images seem to have better resolution!?

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



Eldar said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



Eldar to me this lacks sharpness, crispness, that I a saw with Craig's 1DXII.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ...though we did have some luck and could have easily been shooting with a 24-70.
> ...



Beautiful shots, and no 5DSR or 1DX


----------



## Eldar (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



scottkinfw said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like while these are astoundingly great images, they could have been better. Tony Northrup says the 1DX 2 is not the best wildlife camera and the 5DSR with its 50 MP and the 7D2 with its crop sensor can deliver just as good or better shots.
> ...


I have all three cameras. The 7DII can only compete with the others when you have to crop significantly and you are shooting in good light. For everything else, the 1DXII and 5DSR are superior cameras.

To get any benefit from the high resolution of the 5DSR, you need to control camera shake and I think it is fair to say that you lose one stop because you need a faster shutter speed. As I showed earlier in this thread, the 5DSR can produce very high quality images, also at ISO12800. However, that is as high as you´ll get. And adding the issue of shutter speed, it is clear that the 1DXII has a significant advantage here. Both of these cameras have a better noise structure than any previous Canon SLR, so I find it easier to handle in post processing. Dynamic range is in my view very close between the two, with a small advantage to the 1DXII.

The AF system on the 5DSR is fantastic and, compared to the 1DX, it is difficult to tell the difference. However, the 1DXII took AF to another level. So in difficult light and/or when things are going very fast, the 1DXII is a far more capable camera.

In most situations I find 5 fps to be more than sufficient. But quite often I find myself in situations where I need more and with the 1DXII (and 1DX before that) I have everything I need. I would also add that the ergonomics and total package you get with a 1DXII is in my view the best you can get anywhere. I have commented before that, even though I know it is only a 2MP increase from the 1DX, it feels like more. There must be something with the quality of each pixel that gives that extra quality feel. 

So summing up, the 7DII is a low cost and very capable camera, but it does not really compete with the other two. In good/decent light, where 5 fps is sufficient, I am willing to agree with Tony Northrup, that you can get better results with the 5DSR. So it is up to each individual to consider if this is a valid argument for them. But if I had to choose just one camera, I´d choose the 1DXII every time. I am lucky to have both and I carry both almost all the time, getting the best of both worlds. The 7DII has become my wife´s camera, with a 16-300mm zoom more or less permanently attached.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



scottkinfw said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like while these are astoundingly great images, they could have been better. Tony Northrup says the 1DX 2 is not the best wildlife camera and the 5DSR with its 50 MP and the 7D2 with its crop sensor can deliver just as good or better shots.
> ...



I think Tony's comments are being taken out of context. He says many times "for his type of shooting" and he says that his type of shooting is often BIF and "you can never get close enough". 

In saying the 5DSR is a 'better' wildlife camera than the 1DX MkII he is specifically referring to the ability to crop the 5DSR much harder. Now what about people that don't need to crop? I hardly ever crop, I'd take the build quality frame rate and AF speed and accuracy over the subjective pixel advantage any day.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



scottkinfw said:


> Eldar to me this lacks sharpness, crispness, that I a saw with Craig's 1DXII.


Scott, these are 30 second edits, just to show how easily you can control noise at high ISO with the 5DSR. If these were images I was going to use for anything, I would have done a more thorough job with them and they would have looked much better. Too many believe that you can´t use the 5DSR above ISO800. My post was just to show that indeed you can.

Craig´s images are great, but I do not know at what ISO they were shot and I have not seen the RAW files, to assess how much processing they have been through. But they confirm my own experience with the 1DXII, namely that it is an incredibly capable camera.


----------



## Tonywintn (Jun 5, 2016)

I know this is a website devoted to gear; but remember that the gear is 5% of the effort of creative genius. Masters of any craft can create masterpieces with whatever tools they are given. I once saw a master flautist being interviewed on PBS. The reporter handed him a cheap plastic recorder and asked him to play something on it. The tune he played on that recorder was amazing. It hit home to me that our gear is a tool that allows us to create. The gear doesn't make the picture. The artist makes the picture. Sure the newest and latest greatest can make it easier and more fun to capture that moment. And sure the author could have gotten maybe the same pictures with older gear. But the key is, could any of us have captured these noble creatures the way he did that day?
I used to shoot sports in the 70s for my college and local newspaper. That is back before autofocus, auto exposure, even my flash was manual, until I had the money to get an auto strobe. But most of the time I had to shoot football and basketball with available light. That meant push processing Tri-x and shooting at slow shutter speeds wide open. So focusing took a good, fast eye. The trick was capturing the players as they hit the apex in a shot to avoid blurry images. A roll of film might yield 2-3 great images and a few more good images. I worked hard at it because I needed to eat. So I learned to push process the film to minimize grain. My point is that as an engineer, the mechanics of photography came easy. Mastering the art of photography is still a challenge for me that I continue to pursuit in my spare time. I have a lot of respect for the photographers who post on these pages and enjoy seeing their many, creative photographs.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



Eldar said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar to me this lacks sharpness, crispness, that I a saw with Craig's 1DXII.
> ...



And it takes how long to adjust the sharpness and noise sliders in LR? If sufficiently sharp, that's all most images need unless you are doing some localized creative sharpening to make certain points stand out.

I think if you have to defend an image by saying you were careless or rushed processing it, you might rethink sharing the image.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 5, 2016)

scottkinfw said:
 

> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Thanks, Scott! I wish I'd had some of my current gear with me on the trip, but that was in my P&S days that intervened between shooting film SLRs up through college, and getting my first dSLR after having a child. For that trip, I had a Olympus C765UZ with a 4 MP 6x crop sensor and a 38-380mm FFeq lens (f/2.8-4 aperture). But even so, you can get decent subject isolation at the long end (63mm f/4), as in this shot from Tarangire NP in Tanzania...


----------



## Eldar (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



YuengLinger said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > scottkinfw said:
> ...


If you bother to look at the origin of this, you would see that the reason for posting these two snap shots of the cat was a response to the following statement; "The 5DSR is not a wildlife camera, full stop. Try photographing a leopard on the move at night at 8000 iso with it". A statement probably made by someone who never used a 5DSR for anything, confirming a misconception of what this camera can do at higher ISO.

The only ambition with these two snap shots was to show that you can easily control the noise up to ISO12800. To clarify that I had not done any editing other than a minor highlight reduction and a Luminance NR, I listed that. I did not touch clarity, sharpness, saturation or anything else, which I probably would have, if the intention was to post an image of more value than to illustrate that this camera can well be used for a leopard on the move at ISO8000 (even though the 1DXII is better). 

Unlike you, I have posted loads of images, meant to be viewed as such, which you are perfectly welcome to criticise.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jun 5, 2016)

Tonywintn said:


> I know this is a website devoted to gear; but remember that the gear is 5% of the effort of creative genius. Masters of any craft can create masterpieces with whatever tools they are given. I once saw a master flautist being interviewed on PBS. The reporter handed him a cheap plastic recorder and asked him to play something on it. The tune he played on that recorder was amazing. It hit home to me that our gear is a tool that allows us to create. The gear doesn't make the picture. The artist makes the picture. Sure the newest and latest greatest can make it easier and more fun to capture that moment. And sure the author could have gotten maybe the same pictures with older gear. But the key is, could any of us have captured these noble creatures the way he did that day?
> I used to shoot sports in the 70s for my college and local newspaper. That is back before autofocus, auto exposure, even my flash was manual, until I had the money to get an auto strobe. But most of the time I had to shoot football and basketball with available light. That meant push processing Tri-x and shooting at slow shutter speeds wide open. So focusing took a good, fast eye. The trick was capturing the players as they hit the apex in a shot to avoid blurry images. A roll of film might yield 2-3 great images and a few more good images. I worked hard at it because I needed to eat. So I learned to push process the film to minimize grain. My point is that as an engineer, the mechanics of photography came easy. Mastering the art of photography is still a challenge for me that I continue to pursuit in my spare time. I have a lot of respect for the photographers who post on these pages and enjoy seeing their many, creative photographs.



What your saying here is spot on but today our world is nothing but disposable so forget about all of that gear talk. People will always buy by whatever means necessary and never be satisfied with what they got after all it's the reason for this trend of today. Heck sometimes when I look back at the master pieces I still see people trying to mimic the same image never getting the same results, people never ask why they just want more. And the glass back then if you never tell me about all this science behind lens coatings, type of glass, body, and mp, etc, I couldn't care less about all of that, just looking at the images blows me away, and it's the image in the frames that makes people think that they will actually get the same results, give people 200,000mp , 0.00095 lenses, 2mm wide and the widest dmr they will still want more.


----------



## kyle86 (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



lglass12189 said:


> kyle86 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful photos! Any recommendation on tour companies to use?
> ...



Thanks Dennis


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



YuengLinger said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > scottkinfw said:
> ...



I've been sharing images that are not great but they represent where I'm at at the moment and I am striving to do better. Surely we don't have to post only masterpieces on CR. 

I've enjoyed most everything Eldar has posted in the context of why he's posted and he has been generous with his encouragement and comments to me and others. Those with the highest levels of expertise will be personally rewarded when they share that expertise positively with others for the good of the hobby or profession. That's what it's all about, contributing positively for the good of the community, IMHO.

Jack


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



Eldar said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



You are absolutely correct, sir, I need to get over my shyness here.

As for the cat portrait genre, I will disclose that I could never, ever fairly judge a shot, as it is the one subject that makes me gag, no matter how well executed.


----------



## zim (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



Jack Douglas said:


> I've enjoyed most everything Eldar has posted in the context of why he's posted and he has been generous with his encouragement and comments to me and others. Those with the highest levels of expertise will be personally rewarded when they share that expertise positively with others for the good of the hobby or profession. That's what it's all about, contributing positively for the good of the community, IMHO.
> 
> Jack



+100 well said
I have two images that Elder posted damn near etched into my memory I think they are that good. where do you get that on a spec sheet!


----------



## Eldar (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



zim said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I've enjoyed most everything Eldar has posted in the context of why he's posted and he has been generous with his encouragement and comments to me and others. Those with the highest levels of expertise will be personally rewarded when they share that expertise positively with others for the good of the hobby or profession. That's what it's all about, contributing positively for the good of the community, IMHO.
> ...


Thanks a lot guys. Highly appreciated


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



zim said:


> I think they are that good. where do you get that on a spec sheet!



Just look over the spec list for the word "Exmor" and if it's not there, you know the camera cannot produce stunning images no matter who holds it.   :-X


----------



## topdog (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



YuengLinger said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



you're not alone. many people feel the same way about baby portrait genre, no matter how well executed.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



YuengLinger said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



Just for the record, and to clear everything up: I'm no fan of Tony Northrup. 

I was being sarcastic about his relevance in the photography world and his skill using professional equipment because a thread of mine on here where I pointed out his flawed testing techniques was deleted with no explanation. Another thread that involved criticism of Northrup was also locked. Maybe someone around here is a fan? I don't know... 

As far as Craig's images go from Rwanda, they're simply outstanding. He's on an amazing trip, with an awesome camera, and he's taken some truly breathtaking images. Well done to him! I hope he posts more.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



Eldar said:


> ykn123 said:
> 
> 
> > clicstudio said:
> ...



1+ Eldar. This is a place for exchange of ideas, information, encouragement, and respectful criticism. IMHO, people post things that are close to the heart and it is important to respect feelings. This applies to pics, and even cameras that people have worked hard to earn, and are therefore sensitive about. Given that, no reason to make snarky remarks that offend.

My 2 cents only.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



Eldar said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar to me this lacks sharpness, crispness, that I a saw with Craig's 1DXII.
> ...



Thanks for the update Eldar. I hope you didn't take my comment as an offense. I take your point.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



Eldar said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



I get it Eldar. And yes, I have not posted many pics, for whatever that is worth. I enjoy your posts, and was making an observation not to offend. Apology.

sek


----------



## Eldar (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



scottkinfw said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...


Don't worry, no apology needed.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jun 24, 2016)

*Re: CR in Rwanda With The EOS-1D X Mark II*



clicstudio said:


> mistercactus said:
> 
> 
> > Did the gorillas in Rwanda last october, with 5DSR, 7D2 and 5D2, here's a little selection:
> ...



That's a very ugly thing to say, flat? I never knew the 1D X 2 did 3D images I'll need to upgrade my monitor to see this effect he's talking about I always though that cameras capture 2D. I'll be damed. The guy looks like he didn't edit anything much if at all. That would be expected in the situation it was shot in.


----------

